# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Internet

## vufree

Hòa mạng VNPT thì tư vấn viên toàn nói đến 20 mê ga byte trên giây..... giờ đo lại thấy có 2.6 me ga byte gọi chất vấn thì Họ nói là Họ cung cấp là gói 20 mê ga bit chứ không phải byte.... láo cá không Mọi Người......

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, quảng cáo thì ai cũng dùng Megabit chứ ngu gì nói Megabyte?

Ông anh vào trang http://www.speedtest.net/ xem có được 20Mbps ko?

----------


## solero

Tốc độ là Mbps chứ thằng nào ghi là MBps là thằng đó chả biết cái mẹ gì về IT cả.
b(bit)
B(byte)

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Ui giời, quảng cáo thì ai cũng dùng Megabit chứ ngu gì nói Megabyte?
> 
> Ông anh vào trang http://www.speedtest.net/ xem có được 20Mbps ko?


Speedtest thì được 20 Mề gà bits nghĩa là chỉ khoảng 2.6 Mega býte thôi.... Mình dám chắc chắn Nò vô gắn và tư vấn toàn nói 20Mề Gà byte.... Giờ Nó nói EM đâu nói thế....hic

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái đám sales của em ngày xưa bọn nó lộn Mề Gà Bít với Mế Gà Bai hoài, mà có nhớ thì cũng giả đó lộn hà... để còn dụ khách như ông anh nữa chứ

Tính ra bọn nó quảng cáo 20Mbps mà cấp được cho ông anh 20Mbps là quá tốt rồi  :Cool:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Hehe, cái đám sales của em ngày xưa bọn nó lộn Mề Gà Bít với Mế Gà Bai hoài, mà có nhớ thì cũng giả đó lộn hà... để còn dụ khách như ông anh nữa chứ
> 
> Tính ra bọn nó quảng cáo 20Mbps mà cấp được cho ông anh 20Mbps là quá tốt rồi



 Tại hù chạy qua Vịt Teo nên Nó teo kekkekee...

----------


## nnk

chuyện thường, giờ nó nói bai cung chả làm gì được nó, vì hợp đồng ký tốc độ tối đa, và không cam kết tốc độ tối thiểu

----------

vufree

----------

